# Best Review Book for the afternoon Electrical FE EXAM



## SES (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm just looking for review books or material for the afternoon electrical examination of the FE/EIT.

Thanks


----------



## PowerEE (Jan 31, 2015)

I used the NCEES FE Electrical Sample Questions + Solutions book. This was the last version that was printed before the sample exam was made available only online. I prepared for the 2014 FE Electrical CBT Exam using that book and then used the online sample exam available from NCEES. The questions in the book were different than the questions from the online sample exam. Working the extra problems in the book really helped me prepare for the exam.

Update: Check the yard sale forum. I placed my copy of the book up for sale.


----------

